# new hay feeder



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My dad told me he would help me learn how to use power tools while we built a new hay feeder that I desperatly need.

So today we did just that. I learned how to use a screw gun, a drill & a chop saw. 





Little Miss Mia


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great Stacey! Good job on learning how to use the power tools!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a nice little feeder! Good job


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice Stacey! More power tools to ya! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nancy d said:


> Very nice Stacey! More power tools to ya! :thumb:


LOL

thanks guys - I was so pleased with myself I must say. I learned a lot though my dad did do quite a bit of it. But now i feel like I can help with the barn building if needed


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Really good looking-
I'm attached to my cordless drill by the hip- I do everything using it for driving screws and setting bolts, etc. Once you do that, you feel like you can build anything- may not be straight but it will hold together.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I love it Stacey!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

FANTASTIC. Stacey, it is great.


----------



## greif (Nov 3, 2007)

do they jump inside? I had to put an angle cover because one goat would jump in it and them jump over the 5 ft sactions in the barn. naughty


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great Stacey!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

greif said:


> do they jump inside? I had to put an angle cover because one goat would jump in it and them jump over the 5 ft sactions in the barn. naughty


yes they do, rather anoying.

A lid is on the list - but I am happy to at least have it since it is functional without it.

There is so much less waste now!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Stacey you could build me one....It looks great.


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

It looks awesome.


----------



## weedeaterfarm (Feb 12, 2008)

Could you post the plans for it? I really need a couple of hay feeders, that my horned goats can use. That would work great for them. I have one Billy Goat Gruff red hay feeder, but use it for grain for the does.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well we used this:
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/feeders/feeder.shtml

But adapted it by using spindles on the sides and making a full floor on the bottom as well as making it a tad shorter because of my goats size.

I reccomend you put a lid on it though!!!


----------



## rbxrb2003 (Aug 15, 2008)

I love this :leap: :leap: I will try to see if I can get my husb to help me make one.. wonderful!!


----------

